# Megs endurance tyre dressing



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Is this stuff still any good, I am nearing the end of my bottle and looking to get some more. Is this still to goto dressing of choice or are there other/better options around.

Please don't mention AS Highstyle as I don't need 5 litres of this kicking around the flat.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Imo there is better such as Espuma RD50 but it's down to personal preference.


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Do they so it in smaller bottles as I can only see it in 5 litre tins. Would prefer to have 500ml or litre quantities as space is limited thats why I'm not keen on the AS products.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Whilst it's gloopy & can be messy to apply, I found it had great longevity, far better than anything I've tried.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

as above^^^:thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Half way through my megs endurance and won't be buying another!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I love it, bottle lasts for months.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Have 3 bottles but could not acre less if i had non, tried it many times and never happy with it.

The Highstyle i love the smell and so simple to use, RD 50 very similar both only in large sizes mind.

Never tried my zaino sample yet, if weather holds off i may try the new OCD dressing.

You could use the old car plan tyre slik, the autoglym but thats very runny.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

It lasts well looks ok but messy as feck and you get a bit of fling with it


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I really liked it on my previous car(dark blue),got a white one now and no matter what I couldn't stop sling. Highstyle was much better,less sling, but never seemed to last very long. Gtechniq T1 I like a lot,no sling,nice sheen after couple of coats,tyres bead when wet and lasts a good couple weeks in winter. Got orchard autocare glitz to try next. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

warrmr said:


> Do they so it in smaller bottles as I can only see it in 5 litre tins. Would prefer to have 500ml or litre quantities as space is limited thats why I'm not keen on the AS products.


They do a 250ml bottle on their site.

A little goes a very long way :thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Zaino is first choice for me


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

It's one of the better one's I've tried but you do get sling.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

It's good stuff . Just apply a little bit at a time or it gets everywhere . I have a old sponge in a small tub aware box thing to keep it away from everything else . lasts well


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its a great product if used right. Chemical guys new look gel is good also and very good on trim


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I found meguiars gel:

Pros:
A bottle lasts ages! i must of had it over a year.
You can make it shinnier the more layers you had
Nice shiney finish if thats your thing.
cons
At 1st i had LOTS OF sling but then it became a pro,once i wiped the excsess off and used less it worked alot better.So it was me using it incorectly.

Gloopy and messy to apply in my oppinion

Doesnt last aslong as you would think with a name like "endurance".Maby 1 or 2 weeks and thats on a non daily car.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

CarPro Perl and Zano Z16 have taken my interest and may be purchased after 
Mags Endurance


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Found chem guys new look gel absolute pants.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've never had any sling from it. I guess you would if you apply it with a trowel. I bought a bottle of Z16, whilst it looks ok in the summer, the second a drop of rain falls it's washed off. 

Back to Endurance gloss applied using a nitrile glove & one of those cheapo Chinese ebay applicators:thumb:.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I've bought some endurance today, I like it. Use it sparingly on cut up pieces of car sponge from wilkinson.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't buy anything else to be honest. I'd possibly buy Pinnacle if it wasn't for the cost but Megs give me the finish I want.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

mr v6 said:


> Whilst it's gloopy & can be messy to apply, I found it had great longevity, far better than anything I've tried.


Couldn't agree more. I've tried plenty of others and always go back to Megs.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It's one product that I've never changed. Another one is Poorboys slick and suds which is great. Just remember new products don't always mean their better.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

used AG tyre dressing, AS high shine, CG new look trim gel and of these megs is my fav followed by high shine for its speed of application.

plus the megs smells wondeful, what is that?


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Have got about 1/5th of a bottle left of megs and that been about 2 years of using it most times I wash the car, once a week. If you use a sponge and keep it in a plastic bag it won't dry out and will hold the product so a little goes a long way, if you want glossy wet look tyres then you will always have a problem with sling.

I have been trying Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black Tyre Dressing for the past few week and have been very impressed with it if the glossy look is what you want :thumb:


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Have to say I don't rate endurance. There is nothing enduring about it. A week tops on a daily driver. I found turtle wax extreme tyre gel loads better.


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Guys,

it seems like there is mixed opinion on the megs tyre gel then, I will try some of the RD50 and see how I get on with that if not will probably go back to the megs gel.

I quite like the Megs endurance gel but wasn't sure if there is a better product to try. This is a photo about 3 weeks after applying megs endurance gel and it has held up pretty well, I don't tend to get any sling as when I apply it the car gets to sit for a day or so which allows the gel time to be absorbed into the tyre.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Endurance. Much much prefer Gtechniq T1 which looks good and lasts.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

i apply megs and leave it ten mins go back and wipe with a different sponge cut in half to take the excess off and i neevr get fling ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've left it overnight and still get sling and yes my prep of the tyres is thorough.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK108 topcote, seriously nice finish depending on layers you put on and good longevity.
Dries without any sling, very underrated product as are many FK products

Kev


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> I've left it overnight and still get sling and yes my prep of the tyres is thorough.


Not sure then,

I must be lucky or it could be a combination of a few things with me. I don't tend to drive my car much at weekends so it gets most of saturday afternoon and whole day sunday to soak in. Then my driving is mostly about town so don't go much above 30 so much so the average speed counter in my car is reading 15 mph.


----------

